# What do you look for in a paint or quarter horse conformation wise??



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What are you planning on doing? Halter, WP, "H"US, reining...?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

good question, superman
Yeah definately figure out waht you want to do with the hores for that will tell you what type of conformation you would want


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

fyi...paint horses are nothing more than a quarter horse with color.....hents that double registered aqha and apha horses.....what are your plans for this horse?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Paint horses can also be Thoroughbred built also, so you can definately have a thinly built Paint or a stocky Paint. Just wanted to throw that out there

And correction for Painted: Paints don't have to have color! THey can be solid and still be a paint (example Solid Bay...no white marks). Socks, and any face markings are not considered Paint markings


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

The American Paint Horse's combination of color and conformation has made the American Paint Horse Association (APHA) the second-largest breed registry in the United States based on the number of horses registered annually. While the colorful coat pattern is essential to the identity of the breed, American Paint Horses have strict bloodline requirements and a distinctive stock-horse body type. To be eligible for registry, a Paint's sire and dam must be registered with the American Paint Horse Association, the American Quarter Horse Association, or the Jockey Club (Thoroughbreds). At least one parent must be a registered American Paint Horse. To be eligible for the Regular Registry, the horse must also exhibit a minimum amount of white hair over unpigmented (pink) skin. 

Each Paint Horse has a particular combination of white and any color of the equine spectrum: black, bay, brown, chestnut, dun, grullo, sorrel, palomino, buckskin, gray or roan. 
Markings can be any shape or size, and located virtually anywhere on the Paint's body. 
Although Paints come in a variety of colors with different markings, there are only three specific coat patterns: overo, tobiano and tovero. These colors, markings and patterns, combined with stock-type conformation, athletic ability and agreeable disposition, make the American Paint Horse an investment in quality. Learn more about the unique qualities of the American Paint Horse.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, I know what a Paint is but..........
Paints don't have to have markings though....there can be a pure bay Paint with no white patches


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

*RG-070. Color Requirements*
*A.* A horse meeting bloodline requirements outlined in Rule RG-015. must
have a definite “natural Paint marking”.
*B.* For the purpose of this rule, the term “natural Paint marking” shall mean
a predominant hair coat color with at least one contrasting area of solid
white hair of the required size with some underlying unpigmented skin
present on the horse at the time of its birth. This solid white area must
be in the prescribed zone depicted in the illustration below. In the event
the horse has a predominantly white hair coat, the term “natural Paint
marking” shall mean at least one contrasting area of the required size of
colored hair with some underlying pigmented skin present on the horse
at the time of its birth. This colored area must be in the prescribed zone
depicted in the illustration below.
*C. *The “natural Paint marking” as described in B above must extend more
than two-inches (2”) and be in the prescribed zone depicted in the illustration
below.














*D.* The “natural Paint markings” on a horse with both parents registered as
described in Rule RG-015. may be anywhere on the horse’s body or legs

behind a line:
(reference point 1) from the base of the ear forward horizontally to
the base of the other ear; or
from the base of the ear to the corner of the mouth; or
from the corner of the mouth, under the chin, to the other corner of
the mouth; or
(reference point 2) above a level line around the leg midway between
the center of the knee and the floor of the chest; or
(reference point 3) the point represented by a level line around
the leg midway between the point of the hock and the center point
of the stifle.
The “natural Paint marking” need not be visible from a standing position.
Non-qualifying areas include but are not limited to the following
locations:
a. Eyeballs;
b. Lips of vulva;
c. Shaft of penis;
d. Inner sheath not visible without physical manipulation of the area.
*E.* To be eligible for registration in the Regular Registry, a horse must possess
one additional Paint Horse trait (see RG-070.F.) that need not be visible from a standing position if the “natural Paint marking”:
*1. EXCEPTION I:* occurs in an extension of a high stocking beyond reference
point 2 or reference point 3. The “natural Paint marking” must extend more than 2-inches, be one solid white area and have some underlying unpigmented skin. The extension must be in excess of two inches above the line specified (either horizontally or vertically).
*2. EXCEPTION II:* occurs in an extension of a face marking beyond reference
point 1. The “natural Paint marking” must extend more than 2-inches, be one solid white area and have some underlying unpigmented skin. The extension must be in excess of two inches beyond the line specified (either horizontally or vertically).
*3. EXCEPTION III:* which extends more than 2-inches and occurs between
the center of the knee and reference point 2 or the point of the hock and reference point 3 and is NOT connected to a stocking. The “natural Paint marking” must extend more than 2-inches, be one solid white area, and have
some underlying unpigmented skin. The potential qualifying area must be
in excess of two inches above the center of the knee or point of the hock
(either horizontally or vertically). When measuring the white marking in all
instances, the white marking must exceed 2 inches; to clearly show that it
is in excess of two inches, a ruler may be used.
*F. *Additional Paint Horse traits for purposes of this registration rule are listed

below. These traits alone do not qualify a horse for the Regular Registry.
White leg markings extending above the knee and/or hocks;
Glass, blue or watch eye(s);
Apron face or bald face, described as outside a line from the inside
corner of the eye to the inside corner of the nostril;
White on the jaw or lower lip;
Blue zone around a “natural Paint marking”;
Two color mane, one color being natural white;
Dark areas or freckles in white hair on the face or legs;
White areas in the non-visible zone, excluding the head, completely
surrounded by a contrasting color;
A contrasting area of another color in the non-visible zone including
the head, on the predominantly white horse.
*G.* Any horse registered in the Regular Registry which has marginal color, or
color which may not be easily observable, shall have noted in the “remarks” section of their registration certificate the size and locations of the qualifying area. If inspected, the date of inspection shall be noted.




yes but one of their parents have to be apha reg. a few years ago the apha did not acknoledge the "breeding stock" paints. now for some crazy reason they do. which puts a hole in the association.imo


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... I think Sonny means "breeding stock" paint. It still considers to be "paint", but no markings. I do agree paint can look differently. My paint has lots of tb in her, so she's thinner and not stocky at all unlike most paints around. So it really depends on what you want to do with the horse...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I repeat...there can be a SOLID bay colored horse with NO Paint markings and they can be registered as a Paint....hence that makes them a BREEDING STOCK Paint.

I have one...
want me to pull out registration papers? :lol: (can't win on this one lol)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

no i know that!!! i am saying that its ashame that apha has now allowed this. to have a "true" paint horse your horse use to have color. now since they have bred more qh into the breed and got great horses without color they allowed to enter that association. if i go to a paint show i want to see "paints" not a class of breeding stock. thats all i am getting at


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it's great that they allow the breeding stock be registered. I have a breeding stock Paint and yes he isn't flashy (like most paints are), but he held his own in shows and rated better than alot of other horses.

I think it's kinda stupid that people would judge a horse by their color (not pointing this at you, just stating because I knew alot of people that hated my horse because he was a Paint, but not a colored Paint)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

no i agree it is stupid to judge a horse only on its color.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

plus I love fooling my friends.
When I first bought my horse, no one believed me that he was a registered Paint....they called my a lier and so on
I ahd to bring a copy of registration papers...and even then they didn't seem to believe me.


To me though, as long as the horse has a good disposition and a good personality, it doesn't matter the color of the horse


Wow...did we go off topic or what lol Maybe we should get back on topic.......


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I am torn between reining and western pleasure. He is halter bred. He has barlink macho man and mr. robin boy lines.
He is a pretty stocky boy espeacially for a two year old.
I will try and get some pics of him tonight.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

you CAN do both!!! no reason to be torn:wink:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Barlink Macho Man horses are known for being versatile. The last horse to win a very rare APHA Supreme Champion was a Barlink Macho Man mare (Macho Town Chica), she even had to attain a speed index in racing to get the award. Here is a link to her webpage.
Macho Town Chica - #40 APHA Supreme Champion


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I show Paint, so just to put in my two cents:

One: Leg markings and Face markings CAN count towards a 'full' paint registration. They just have to be big enough.

Two: I agree that breeding stock horses shouldn't be registered paint. They should be registered Quarter Horse. Why? Because the APHA is all ABOUT colored horses. No one is judging horses by their color really, it's just kind of silly to have solid horses in a Paint Registry. Doesn't make sense.

Three: Good conformation kind of depends on what you're planning on doing; movement also accounts for a TON if you want to do WP. If your boy doesn't have the movement for it then you can't force it.


----------

